# NRS OUTLAW? VS AZZURRO MARE?



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I wonder where spam come from etc etc?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

AZZURRO MARE is a re-branded Saturn. Cheap, crap ect ect..


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Saturn is the bottom of the barrel. Resale of cheap boats sucks, but the resale of good boats often bring more than 60% of the original price. Something to think about. I would feel weird spending more on a frame than a boat.


----------



## Rippin_Lip (Jun 30, 2016)

what about the NRS outlaw?


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

outlaw is an okay boat. some who have them like them, others wish they had gone with another boat. (but that can be said about any boat) but I believe the outlaw is way better than a saturn. but really you're comparing is like a hyundai vs. kia - really you should compare a kia vs. honda and choose the honda and maybe skip on the lexus due to budget restrictions.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Best budget boat would be Rocky Mountain Rafts IMHO. Or look for a used Aire, Maravia, etc. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## rivarat (Jul 4, 2016)

Go with the Outlaw! My good friend has one and loves it. It's not as sleek as my Aire and the floor can be tricky if you run really silty and muddy rivers, other than that it's tough to beat for a beginner raft. Float that thing for five years and if you're still super stoked and use it a lot, you'll still be able to sell it for 70% of MSRP and upgrade to what you will want precisely. It takes a while to find your passion, even in this sport.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Tributary. Best bang for your buck.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

mikepart said:


> AZZURRO MARE is a re-branded Saturn. Cheap, crap ect ect..


why would they re-brand Saturns? Thats like re-branding a Huffy. Its already a budget model.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

ob1coby said:


> why would they re-brand Saturns? Thats like re-branding a Huffy. Its already a budget model.


Saw these Wyoming boys try to re- brand a boat once( probly stolen from some Yuppy), man, didn't go well for them.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

AIRE raft, frame and oars - $1750
http://spokane.craigslist.org/boa/5666102670.html

I'm often in your shoes and mostly buy used quality vs new economy model. 

Something like this would suit you, added just as example I don't know this boat or your specifics.


----------



## RonDar (Sep 25, 2017)

So Rippin. 
What did you end up getting? And how are you liking it? We originally bought a catcher craft pontoon raft and found it to be a bait and switch piece of crap with a spray painted frame. After returning it for a FULL refund we compared the Zodiac Classic and Mark II boats to the Azzurro Mare 12? raft and found it to equal are better stats and material. Our use is the Northern Idaho lakes for fishing, yet we would have no problem putting it in the ocean. 
We built this ourselves adding the NRS custom frame and seats . Added 2 Cabbalas seats, a cover quest bimini, Minn Kota 55# trolling motor, Garmin fish finder and the 30HP motor (yes it can take a 30HP motor) will be added next spring. 
We?re loving it!!


----------



## RonDar (Sep 25, 2017)

By the way, as you see it the photos above along with a custom harbor fright trailer (ALL assembly required) our total cost was less than $4500.00


----------

